# What I've experienced with Polish



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've had lots of them. My first 2 are almost 10 years old. I've had many. What I've noticed is that the White Crested Blacks seem to be the friendliest and sanest. I've had 2 WCB roos in the past that you could pick up and hug any time. And now I have a WCB cockerel that's jumping up on me and letting me pet him at 12 weeks old. The other 5 pullets also jump up and sit on me and don't like it when they can't follow me around. My buff laced hens were always huggable. The buff laced roos I had were all nuts. 

Also seems that the most of the Polish in "designer colors" were genetically less hardy. And never really into getting picked up. So I have four 12 weekers that are WCB. Back to the standard. (The other 2 are white crested blue and are affectionate as well).

Another thing I noticed is that my cockerel had unclear sex characteristics , a nice poof with a few spikes, saddle not really noticeable. However today I noticed he had the beginnings of his comb which is 2 nubs that will be like 2 devil horns. The girls don't have them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This is my 12 week cockerel. Not really a good picture.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love the Polish hair-dos.They are just a little too small for me but they are so cute,like the Silkies.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mine aren't that small, not like bantams. The Houdans are bigger and calmer. 















h


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like my chickens big,like the Cochins and Brahmas but the smaller breeds I couldn't free-range because of raptors.We don't have any big enough to carry away an eight pound chicken,well,during the day anyway.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My only problem with raptors at this time would be letting youngsters free range when they still "peep peep".


----------



## Scooby (Jun 24, 2018)

I enjoy my polish. I currently have 4 buff laced hens that are 4 years old now. They are much calmer since I started to trim their crests. I'm planning on getting a few more next year to add to my flock. Probably more buff laced and a few white crested blue.


----------

